# Massive Order placed (to prepare for the detailing day)



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Johnny, just placed an order

I want some of those poorboys towels you showed me the other day as they look wicked!

I placed them on the order but just check I chose the right ones??? Know you have been busy today so did'nt ring you. Its the drying towels and MF's

Cheers bud

King Eric


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh and dont forget to put my clean and shiny stickers in with the order as well!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

King Eric said:


> Oh and dont forget to put my clean and shiny stickers in with the order as well!


Ooo, wonder if we can get the C&S stickers at the open day?


----------

